# Pizza On The Akorn



## Paymaster (May 30, 2015)

I did a pizza on the Akorn, for the first time,tonite. Bought dough at  Publix and added sauce and toppings. I put my stone in the cooker just  after I lit it and got the cooker to 550*. Slid the pizza on parchment  paper in on the stone with my peel and cooked it 8 minutes. Could have  gone less cause the bottom was well done, but was awesome.















http://www.discusscooking.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## salt and pepper (May 30, 2015)

Nice pie, the Akorn is awesome!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 30, 2015)

Oh, that does look good, PM!


----------



## Cheryl J (May 30, 2015)

That looks fabulous, Paymaster.


----------



## taxlady (May 30, 2015)

That looks so good that you've got me wanting to make pizza.


----------



## roadfix (May 31, 2015)

Awesome cook


----------



## liliedu13 (Jun 23, 2016)

hum i love pizza and i love mushroom


----------

